# New Maker's Mark



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

My first batch of engraved brass plates for my work; Patrick has arrived!










This was made by Vidi at Makers Marks

I had a hard time with him, and getting the product took months, but the product is good. I paid about $71 for 10 of these.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice looking. Hope the prices go down with more of a bulk order.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I like it. Bold, yet understated. Very classy looking, at least to me. As Monte said, hope the prices will go down for you.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Engraved brass


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I understand that they are engraved brass but my goodness, $7.10 each!!! I hope you are selling the items they will go on for hundreds of dollars. Also 10 won't go very far. I would continue to look for a more cost effective alternative. Remember that some of the biggest craftsmen, think Tiffany's, only put a small, easy to make mark on their products.

I use a rubber stamp on the bottom / back of my products. People give me follow ups because of it. Not fancy but it works. And it is cheap.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't had a drink in years, but when you said "maker's mark" my mind went straight here:


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I like this a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

looking forward to the first pic with one of those installed!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Odd, but his website doesn't come up anymore, "server not found".

I think he was redoing his website?

Weird, but I got an order today from somebody in England, with a duplicate order of the one I made originally. No, I didn't see any charges for it on my bank account.

The return address is :

St. Eliot Associates
Unit 26D, The Factory
Aynam Rd, Kendal
LA9 7DE


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll add a little pitch for Vidi as well. Yes, he's slow, and doesn't always respond immediately to your emails. On the other hand, he's completely reliable, and his product is the best available anywhere. I use the small 1" round size on all my boxes and am delighted to have found him. Here's mine:








I think in quantities of 50 or 100 that the price was around $4 each. But he does small orders as well. I inlet one on every project I make. If that's too much for some, then there are other ways to mark a project. These won't be for everyone. But if you want the best, Vidi is the only game in town.
Roger


----------



## Steven0614 (Jan 3, 2015)

Me as well. That was the first thing that I thought of. I have had some and it is not bad..



> I haven t had a drink in years, but when you said "maker s mark" my mind went straight here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Steven,
Actually, you can't go wrong with either one!
Roger


----------

